# bindings.



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

The P1 is a soft binding. I haven't had good luck with Burton bindings personally. Same goes for Ride but my friends love them. K2 owns Ride and a lot of people rave about the Formula's although I have not tried those. Out of the 3 you mention I would say the 390's. Also check out the K2 Formula's and Forum Republic's IMO.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

okay ill look into those,
yeah i know what you mean about burton. im starting to steer away from their stuff.
390's?
and i hear the deltas are verrry light thats whats drawing me to them


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

I have the formulas and rate them really high. great bindings


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

390s are great. Only gripe about them is they're a bit heavy, but they're so cushy and have a soft/mid flex and good adjustability.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

ok basically ruled out cartels,
like what i hear about the k2's and the 390s.
anybody have an opinion on the ride deltas?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Some people love 'em and some people hate 'em but the Ride Contraband is probably as light as it gets. They would be a good park binding if your boot actually fits them. I tried some last year and I liked them but I didn't like that I had to wear my Ride boots with them and not the comfy Northwaves. Imagine that, the Ride boot fit the Contraband but the Northwave didn't!


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

go for the 390's. They are super comfortable and a great binding in general.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

not really a fan of the contrabands. 
whats the softness and response on all these bindings if anyone knows
cus my p1s arent really that responsive.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

alex is w0rd said:


> not really a fan of the contrabands.
> whats the softness and response on all these bindings if anyone knows
> cus my p1s arent really that responsive.


IMO.. Most-Least Responsive: (I don't know about the Delta's)

K2 Formula, Forum Republic, 390's


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

and one more thing, does anyone know the difference between the ride beta and the ride delta.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Well for one they make Alpha's and Delta's no Beta's for 2010 lineup.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

nevermind, found em cheaper.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

i think im doin 390s. there pretty rad looking too with the brick. i like the idea of mid/soft flex.
thanks everyone.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

yea id say the 390s also , dont like ride bindings at all, after a hr of riding my feet were killing me on the betas the flex pattern was all weird , just not for me I went with the rome Targas after that, like night and day super comfortable, I can most adjustable binding ive ever seen , can make them flexy for the park or throw in a insert and tweak the strap and the perfect stiffness for charging, but if your a park rat then def the 390 crazy comfy and flexy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> yea id say the 390s also , dont like ride bindings at all, after a hr of riding my feet were killing me on the betas the flex pattern was all weird , just not for me I went with the rome Targas after that, like night and day super comfortable, I can most adjustable binding ive ever seen , can make them flexy for the park or throw in a insert and tweak the strap and the perfect stiffness for charging, but if your a park rat then def the 390 crazy comfy and flexy.




Yea the Targas are good...he stopped complaining all day after he got those hahaha

(kidding)

(half kidding actually)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

uhh, Union Forces


----------

